# Max at 7 months



## DebMax (Mar 12, 2011)

Max just turned 7 months. What changes can I expect?


----------



## badgerbunny (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, I can't wait to follow this thread. Waldo is 5 months, pushing 6...


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Not sure what you mean Debbie. Are you comparing from when he was a puppy to now. Or from 7months looking ahead. Looks or temprament?

Any chance of some photo's.


----------



## DebMax (Mar 12, 2011)

Looks, temprament, etc...... He just got neutered as well two weeks ago. Is he gonna grow some more or does it stop here? He's the baby of the house...... I wish I didn't have to work so I can stay home with him all DAY! . Is he ever going to listen to me or only my boyfriend?


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi Debbie.

At 7 months I guess Max is in his adolescence and a lot of owners experience ..... shall we say, quite trying times with their dogs! Training can go out of the window for a couple of months while they push the boundaries a bit .....or a lot depending on the dog! So hang on in there. I'm sure Max will start listening to you in a couple of months time when he's coming out of this stage!

In our experience, Rufus didn't stop growing until he was at least a year old (he's quite a big Cockapoo standing at approx 20" to the shoulders). I was told that they reach their height between approx 8 - 12 months.
Now lets see some photos of Max, Debbie. Bet he's scrummy!

Karen x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Do you feed him or your boyfriend. Millie doesn't always listen to my hubby so I've got him sharing the feeding. Millie is definitely a mummy's girl and I think they do latch onto one person more than another.

I don't think I'm at the adolescence stage yet, she's only 6 months. But I'm keeping the training going and still treating certain behaviours. However, when we're out and something really, really takes her fancy, all training out the window 

As for growing, the vets tells me that Millie has done most of her growing now and the last bit slows right down. I hoping she wont get much bigger as she's a nice size and I can scoop her up if necessary.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Rufus is tall .. he is a JD pups .. I think their breeding with the chunkier poodle may make them larger.. but hey 20 inches we can live with that ha ha ha


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Just checked Oakley he is about 17 inches maybe 16.5 as he is moving about far too much ha ha ha, so hard to measure him properly .. toe rag  ... he wont get any taller ...


----------



## DebMax (Mar 12, 2011)

I have no clue how to post a pic on here, but, if u click on gallery u can see a few pics...... Although he's bigger now (slightly). He's only 14.2 lbs and measures at 12" tall. Is that big or small?

I do EVERYTHING for him..... From the minute I wake up til I go to bed. My boyfriend does NOTHING for him! All he does is yell!


----------



## DebMax (Mar 12, 2011)

So I weighed Max today..... I last weighed him on 8/2..... Today, 8/25 he weighs 20 lbs..... Is he gaining to much weight?


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Well Weller always looked so very skinny when he was wet and thought he would never bulk up, I mean drowned boney rat!!!! I didn't have him nuetered until April this year so he was 15 months and I have just noticed he has really filled out, not fat but he has a back on him and its nice. So I guess your boy will do that too. He is 18" and weighs about 13kg.
Temperament is brilliant, he was naughty like all puppies but has really matured but don't think that happened until about 9 months/ 1 year. Its funny you don't really notice when they stop being naughty puppies


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 16, 2011)

If Rufus has been neutered he will grow taller than he would have done had he not been, this is because there is a delayed closure of the growth plates in the long bones and they will not close at the appropriate time when a dog has been castrated early, additionally, the dog will lack breadth of chest.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I never knew that Jenny! You learn something new everyday 
Not wanting to sabotage topic but are you pro early or later nuetering, I guess later?


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 16, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> I never knew that Jenny! You learn something new everyday
> Not wanting to sabotage topic but are you pro early or later nuetering, I guess later?


Heya, i was always pro later neutering but now after doing more research i would'nt castrate a dog at all, unless it was on medical grounds or I could'nt be certain i could keep him away from the ladies lol, im still very much pro spaying a bitch but only once shes mature enough

Heres some links if you're interested

http://www.lepoticekmetij.com/spaying-and-neutering-dogs-too-early-a-stark-warning

http://www.naiaonline.org/pdfs/longtermhealtheffectsofspayneuterindogs.pdf


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks for that Jenny, interesting reading. My last dog (greyhound) did develop testicular cancer but was then castrated, vet said its not a rapid growing cancer so caught early he made a full recovery, I had no reason to castrate him as he was so mellow and not interested in the ladies or fighting.

Weller Made the decision for me when at 15 months he started taking off after girls, although I do think that many people walk their in season bitches as normal and so couldn't really blame him for that.
It was the fact that he would switch his hearing off and so I would have to go and chase after him, bring him back only for him to take off again. He hasn't done this since being castrated. I definately had no reason temperament wise to give him the chop as he isn't a dominant type of dog. My vet is also on the non castration side of the fence, the first I know of!!


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 16, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> Thanks for that Jenny, interesting reading. My last dog (greyhound) did develop testicular cancer but was then castrated, vet said its not a rapid growing cancer so caught early he made a full recovery, I had no reason to castrate him as he was so mellow and not interested in the ladies or fighting.
> 
> Weller Made the decision for me when at 15 months he started taking off after girls, although I do think that many people walk their in season bitches as normal and so couldn't really blame him for that.
> It was the fact that he would switch his hearing off and so I would have to go and chase after him, bring him back only for him to take off again. He hasn't done this since being castrated. I definately had no reason temperament wise to give him the chop as he isn't a dominant type of dog. My vet is also on the non castration side of the fence, the first I know of!!


Thats ok youre welcome 

Glad to hear your greyhound made a full recovery, i'm a big fan of that breed, they're such lovely natured dogs

My vet was set against early neutering, he specialised in orthopedic problems in dogs...but yes your vet is refreshingly unusual in his views


----------

